
Our Latest Way to Bring Your Government to You - kjhughes
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/10/13/removing-barriers-constituent-conversations
======
kjhughes
The White House is open-sourcing,

[https://github.com/WhiteHouse/fb_messenger_bot](https://github.com/WhiteHouse/fb_messenger_bot)

President Obama's Facebook Messenger bot:

[https://www.messenger.com/login.php?next=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.m...](https://www.messenger.com/login.php?next=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.messenger.com%2Ft%2Fwhitehouse%2F)

